# MY Homemade Slingshots~Balrog



## wushuanggongyi (Nov 16, 2014)

This is my own production of slingshot，I call it ~~~Balrog


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

That looks like a ferocious beast, well named. Looks like it would keep your hand if you tried to put it down


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

And modeled by beauties!


----------



## wushuanggongyi (Nov 16, 2014)

I was inspired by the movie the Lord of the rings and my dream


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Does everyone in your area shoot half-butterfly?


----------



## wushuanggongyi (Nov 16, 2014)

No，Not all people like that


----------



## DestroyerOfEVIL (May 11, 2015)

That one is really interesting, well done!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

awesome beauty!!!!


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Stark! :blink:

What is the meaning of "Balrog", should i know it from the story?



Rip

...allright, i found the creature...

Stark!


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Realy realy nice work!

Where will it ends, the next generation of creativity is coming...?!



Rip


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

The shape is incredible, as is everything about it. I don't believe I've ever seen a slingshot like that. Exquisite work!


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Really cool looking, let me ask you in the second to last picture, the one with the man shooting, looks like he is shooting tabs? is it set up with tabs and flats or just looks that way?

Thanks.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

never seen something like that, bravo!

jazz


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice looking thanks for showing 
hope one day we can meet al at a great slingshot meeting


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice.. different. . It reminds me of the predator. .


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

you shall not pass.


----------



## wushuanggongyi (Nov 16, 2014)

This is my creative inspiration.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Super cool!


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Bad and beauty!!!!


----------



## sagecraft (Mar 1, 2015)

damn!!!! ferocious but it looks so comfy!!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Emitto said:


> Really cool looking, let me ask you in the second to last picture, the one with the man shooting, looks like he is shooting tabs? is it set up with tabs and flats or just looks that way?
> Thanks.


They look like different rubber, probably a loop of tubes with ball in tube and a standard loop of another kind of rubber.


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

A beautiful execution of a Classical Neo Gothic dreamscape....to say nothing of the exquisite young ladies. Very nice I salute you. Regards, Piney Creek


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

More ladies please. I've always loved Chinese food.

Your sculpted design is a masterpiece...please keep them coming!


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Here, Thats the epitome of shelf queen, in China,,,,,

They let girls shoot it...


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

Hey you boys need to get out a bit more. too much sanding your nattys.


----------



## wushuanggongyi (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank you very much for your recognition and support.I will continue to improve it.We all love slingshot


----------



## wushuanggongyi (Nov 16, 2014)

This is my wife and daughter.We all love slingshot


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:wave: Partner has much talent and your family too.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Quite the carving job on that one... would be an intimidator in a tournament


----------



## logger (Nov 5, 2015)

nice work! It's very beautiful. By the way, which city do you come from , my friend?


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Very very beautiful work and awesome family! 
Thank you for showing!


----------



## wushuanggongyi (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank you my friend！I come from Deyang City, Sichuan Province.


----------



## Happy Camper (Nov 21, 2014)

Looks like a piece of art.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

*BALROG* the BADA$$!


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

this is art and master piece,,,

pure and original...

awesome shooter Sir....

Cheers for Asian From Asian

A26


----------



## slingprincess (Feb 1, 2013)

Love them!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

